# Giant Land Crab?



## KimC90 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone know about keeping a giant land crab? I have seen them for sale online at a few places but care sheets are next to nowhere


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you referring to these? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecarcinus_quadratus
See them all the time in Costa Rica when I go down there.

I know they are inland from the beach, in dry rain forest. They need a mixture of sand, dirt, and leave litter debris. Seasonal rains, and high humidity. They are scavengers so a variety of protein, and decayed matter is best for their diets, you can probably buy a manufactured diet that would suit the food intake needs of these guys.


----------



## KimC90 (Jul 16, 2013)

These are the guys I was looking at


----------



## alysciaingram (Jul 16, 2013)

They might be similar to the Halloween Crabs care sheet. I was looking at some of those to decide if I wanted on as a pet. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks a little craby to me!


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Looks a little craby to me!



Hahaha, good one Chris. If you get one let us know how it goes. I would love to have one. Also if you find a good care sheet.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 16, 2013)

This is a fiddler crab 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------

